# Need Help to Remove HackTool:App/Killit-A



## anniie (Oct 19, 2008)

Reccently I've had a virus attack on my computer. HackTool:AppKillit was the main one that kept coming up, as well as other spyware and adware.

I've had three system restores and to no avail these did not get removed as I hope. I run Norton and Spysweeper several times. My Norton doesn't pick up anything but my Spysweeper does. It scans then I quarantine the infected harmful items.

But even with that done, I still get unwanted sites, and sometimes there's something wrong with the computer like my internet doesn't work or I get a pop-up always asking me to buy the newst antivirus program to stay protected. I was hoping if I could somehow get some help in removing this virus from my computer because it is potentially harmful and I think it would be safer if I could completely remove it.

Recently just a few hours ago I ran Spysweeper and these two items came up, HackTool:App/Killit-A and Spy Cookie:atlas dmt cookie.

Please help me removed the virus from my computer completely.

Here is my log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 2:32:35 AM, on 10/19/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18241)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\Program Files\Skype\Plugin Manager\skypePM.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\installer\WLSetupSvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] "C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [isCfgWiz] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\OPC\{C86EA115-FACD-4aa8-BFA2-398C677D0936}\SYMCUW.exe" -G:{77CCBE0B-A541-49a9-883E-14F8337EC861} -T:Config -REBOOT
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Skype] "C:\Program Files\Skype\Phone\Skype.exe" /nosplash /minimized
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1205893318671
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1205893307406
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Client Service (WRConsumerService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
--
End of file - 8345 bytes

Thank you very much in advance!!!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome to Tech Support Guy 

As its been a few days, can you post a fresh HijackThis log 

Regards

eddie


----------



## anniie (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes I can. thank you for reading this thread! : )

I have also noticed something wrong when I try to view webpages, it alwasy freezes on me and closes. I'm also having trouble upgrading some programs as well.

Fresh Hijack Log as of Oct 26, 2008.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 8:06:51 PM, on 10/26/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.6001.18241)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\jusched.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
O2 - BHO: Skype add-on (mastermind) - {22BF413B-C6D2-4d91-82A9-A0F997BA588C} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] "C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [osCheck] "C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\osCheck.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [isCfgWiz] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\OPC\{C86EA115-FACD-4aa8-BFA2-398C677D0936}\SYMCUW.exe" -G:{77CCBE0B-A541-49a9-883E-14F8337EC861} -T:Config -REBOOT
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0\bin\npjpi150.dll
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Skype - {77BF5300-1474-4EC7-9980-D32B190E9B07} - C:\Program Files\Skype\Toolbars\Internet Explorer\SkypeIEPlugin.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {0CCA191D-13A6-4E29-B746-314DEE697D83} (Facebook Photo Uploader 5 Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/2008.10.10_v5.5.8/FacebookPhotoUploader5.cab
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1205893318671
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1205893307406
O18 - Protocol: skype4com - {FFC8B962-9B40-4DFF-9458-1830C7DD7F5D} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\Skype\SKYPE4~1.DLL
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\bin\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Client Service (WRConsumerService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
--
End of file - 8595 bytes


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks 

Please download *ATF Cleaner* by Atribune.

*Caution: This program is for Windows 2000, XP and Vista only*


Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
If you use Firefox browser
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
If you use Opera browser
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.
Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.
For *Technical Support*, double-click the e-mail address located at the bottom of each menu.

=======

Please download *JavaRa* to your desktop and unzip it to its own folder

Run JavaRa.exe, pick the language of your choice and click Select. Then click Remove Older Versions.
Accept any prompts. 
Open JavaRa.exe again and select *Search For Updates*.
Select *Update Using Sun Java's Website* then click Search and click on the *Open Webpage* button. Download and install the latest Java Runtime Environment (JRE) version for your computer.

Then, when its updated, lets try an online scan:

Please do an online scan with Kaspersky WebScanner

Kaspersky online scanner uses JAVA tecnology to perform the scan. If you do not have the latest JAVA version, follow the instrutions below under *Upgrading Java*, to download and install the latest vesion.


Read through the requirements and privacy statement and click on *Accept* button.
It will start downloading and installing the scanner and virus definitions. You will be prompted to install an application from Kaspersky. Click *Run*.
When the downloads have finished, click on *Settings*.
Make sure the following is checked. 
*Spyware, Adware, Dialers, and other potentially dangerous programs 
Archives
Mail databases*

Click on *My Computer* under *Scan*.
Once the scan is complete, it will display the results. Click on *View Scan Report*.
You will see a list of infected items there. Click on *Save Report As...*.
Save this report to a convenient place. Change the *Files of type* to *Text file (.txt)* before clicking on the *Save* button.
Please post this log in your next reply.

eddie


----------



## anniie (Oct 19, 2008)

Here is the log. Everything seems to look fine which is good. 

But I think that's because I have the items quarantined? So its safe for now but if I restore my computer to manufactured settings so like restore it back to when I first bought the computer. The virus would show up again. That's the one thing I don't understand. Thank you for help so far eddie!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
KASPERSKY ONLINE SCANNER 7 REPORT
Tuesday, October 28, 2008
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Professional Service Pack 3 (build 2600)
Kaspersky Online Scanner 7 version: 7.0.25.0
Program database last update: Tuesday, October 28, 2008 00:00:23
Records in database: 1352247
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Scan settings:
Scan using the following database: extended
Scan archives: yes
Scan mail databases: yes
Scan area - My Computer:
C:\
D:\
E:\
F:\
G:\
H:\
I:\
J:\
Scan statistics:
Files scanned: 65557
Threat name: 0
Infected objects: 0
Suspicious objects: 0
Duration of the scan: 01:41:13
No malware has been detected. The scan area is clean.
The selected area was scanned.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Lets ee if they are in the quarantine folders, and be able to remove them.

For Norton, take a look here:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/nav.nsf/docid/2000041213443506

For Websweeper, look at the last heading in here:

http://www.downloadatoz.com/spy-sweeper/faq.html

Its called *How to Delete Quarantined Items Sooner/Later ? *

Hopefully you will see some files in there.

eddie


----------



## anniie (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I see them in my quarantine folder but I cannot delte them with Spysweeper. (Only Spysweeper detects it) I've looked at the faq you posted and it appears that I don't have that version.

I only have the options Always Ask, Always Quarantine, Always Ignore and Clear from List. The Clear from list removes it from the list but not from the computer. And I know that the other options won't let me remove it. 

So now I'm not sure what to do.

EDIT:
I think I may have removed it. I will be restoring my computer to manufacturer settings a couple days from now. Hopefully I won't run into this again. Thank you so much for helping me with this problem!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Great, glad to hear they've gone 

Just out of curiosity, why are you restoring the computer? No problem doing that, just wondering why.

Hopefully it will be okay, and if it is, we can mark this Solved


----------



## anniie (Oct 19, 2008)

Bad news! 

Well I restore my computer just to check to make sure I have gotten rid of the virus completely. So I restored it and the hacktool/app thing came back. Now I'm running Spysweeper and trying to quarantine it.

Would you happen to know why it would do that when it says I have removed the virus from the computer? Could it be it doesn't actually remove it? Once I remove it, I run Spysweeper and it doesn't show up so I thought it was gone. I don't know what to do now.

I do want to make a note that I ran the Spysweeper right away when I got a window saying I need to get the new virus program. That's what keeps popping up and it's getting very frustrated. I just don't want all my files hacked into. I know that pop-up is part of the virus/spyware.

Here's the link to the site that just pops up randomly.

http://shop.trendmicro.com/tmasy/eol.html?X=300&Y=300&WIDTH=690&HEIGHT=480

This is my new log. 
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:39:46 PM, on 11/1/2008
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehRecvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehSched.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7DEBUG\MDM.EXE
C:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dllhost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\eHome\ehmsas.exe
c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\SpySub.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLLoginProxy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hphmon06.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Desktop\WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU.exe
c:\e10bf1f938314a3d5a02\i386\update\update.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SSU.EXE
C:\Program Files\FirstClass\fcc32.exe
c:\e10bf1f938314a3d5a02\i386\update\fixccs.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In SSV Helper - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: HP view - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - c:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\HPDTLK02.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ehTray] "C:\WINDOWS\ehome\ehtray.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IS CfgWiz] "c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\cfgwiz.exe" /GUID {257BBC47-1B26-432e-9F84-188603799DD3} /MODE CfgWiz /CMDLINE "REBOOT"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] "c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HPBootOp] "C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Boot Optimizer\HPBootOp.exe" /run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] "C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] "c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [thirdintel] "c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe" c:\hp\bin\intel_tweak\intel_tweak3.cmd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [regcmdcons] "c:\hp\bin\cloaker.exe" c:\hp\bin\cmdcons.cmd
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [SymLnch] "C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Symantec\Layouts\Norton Internet Security\15.0\SymAllLanguages\NIS_RETAIL\20070826\Support\SymLnch\SymLnch.exe" "C:\Documents and Settings\HP_Administrator\Application Data\Symantec\Layouts\Norton Internet Security\15.0\SymAllLanguages\NIS_RETAIL\20070826\Setup.exe" "/temp /patched"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SpySubtract.lnk = C:\Program Files\InterMute\SpySubtract\sslaunch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Updates from HP.lnk = C:\Program Files\Updates from HP\309731\Program\Updates from HP.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Send to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: S&end to OneNote - {2670000A-7350-4f3c-8081-5663EE0C6C49} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\ONBttnIE.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MI1933~1\Office12\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Connection Help - {E2D4D26B-0180-43a4-B05F-462D6D54C789} - C:\WINDOWS\PCHEALTH\HELPCTR\Vendors\CN=Hewlett-Packard,L=Cupertino,S=Ca,C=US\IEButton\support.htm (HKCU)
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Proxy (ccProxy) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\1050\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service (iPodService) - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: IS Service (ISSVC) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ISSVC.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - c:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto-Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SAVScan - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec SPBBCSvc (SPBBCSvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SPBBC\SPBBCSvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. (www.webroot.com) - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\SpySweeper.exe
O23 - Service: Webroot Client Service (WRConsumerService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\WebrootSecurity\WRConsumerService.exe
--
End of file - 10623 bytes


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

I have no idea why you keep restoring your computer. What happens is all the file changes that you done (deleting the bad files) will be reversed, as you're actually going back in time.

When you've removed the files, as we did before, you are clean, and can just create a fresh Restore point, and start from there.

Can you explain why you keep restoring, as I'm confused?

eddie


----------

